# compat_wireless  fails to compile

## queen

Hello Everyone

I am trying to install a package called compat_wireless which is for packet injection for the wifi card zd1211rw. I followed the instructions on this link:

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=zd1211rw. I applied all the patches and went well. The problem is that it fails on make command. 

Here is the error:

```
compat-wireless-2011-08-27 # make

./scripts/gen-compat-autoconf.sh config.mk > include/linux/compat_autoconf.h

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/build M=/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6'

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

cat: /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/compat_version: No such file or directory

/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27/Makefile:66: /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/config.mk: No such file or directory

cat: compat_base_tree: No such file or directory

cat: compat_base_tree_version: No such file or directory

cat: compat_version: No such file or directory

scripts/Makefile.build:49: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

Therefor, I changed to /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 and ran 'make oldconfig && make prepare which went well. Then I changed back to compat_wireless-2011 and tried again to run make but it still fails. This time the error is:

```
make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/build M=/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6'

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  LD      /root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27/compat/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27/compat/main.o

  CC [M]  /root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27/compat/compat-2.6.39.o

/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27/compat/compat-2.6.39.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27/compat] Error 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/compat-wireless-2011-08-27] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

Anyone knows how I can compile this compat_wireless? Is there any chance to get this package in portage?

----------

